# After School Program



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 13, 2003)

How many of you have an after school program? This is where the kids get transported to your school immediately after normal school. Is it ran just like your normal kids classes, just earlier? What happens if there is only half a day of school or snow days? Do you have to have a day care license to do a after school program. Thought about going to different day cares and possible starting programs in their programs. Any sugguestions?
Bob  :asian:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jul 13, 2003)

i used to do after school programs at the school thru the school day care... didnt need a license of any kind... on days the day care was closed there was no class... it was a one hour a week class that i did at 3 different schools in the area here... the classes ranged from 15 kids to 25 kids... the programs were well recieved by the schools and the parents... we did demonstrations for the schools and i volunteered as a teachers aid in the gym classes all this also carried over to my main school with parents coming to take classes older brothers and sisters and friends of the families... as far as having the kids bused to the dojo i dont think i would go that far unless the school was providing the transportation and the insurance incase something happened on the way there... well hope the info was what you were looking for


----------



## lvwhitebir (Jul 14, 2003)

I've seen that both NAPMA and MAIA have info packets regarding this.  In the last MAIA magazine, there was an article on their product.  The author said that with the wording of his documents, that a day-care license wasn't required.  I would check with your lawyer.  For transportation, he recommended hiring an outside contractor to do it.  Therefore they have the insurance headaches and have the vehicle.  All you do is pay them a fee.

If you really want to do it, I'd check into these packages.  They'll cost you a couple hundred bucks, but you should get your money back quickly with the advice and organization they offer.

WhiteBirch


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 14, 2003)

I know of a couple people who run day care centers may contact them, to see if Can get a program in their center. Go in teach a one hour class. Don't know if I want to do it every day or just a couple of days per week.
Bob :asian:


----------

